# New Rider Referral $



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

When I signed on I thought the following were new-rider bonuses:

UBER - $5
LYFT - $10

Now it appears that for Uber, the writer get the first grade free and the driver also gets a free ride? Have they discontinued the cash incentive?

Luxi
Providence


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

This week Lyft started paying $15 for rider referral. Here Uber gives you $30 ride credit. Both are the best incentives Ive seen respectively in the past year.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

On Uber it is $5.00 pay if you use your driver referral code and $30.00 ride if you use your Uber passenger account. So if you use Uber on a regular basis you will get better value using your passenger account for referrals.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I only see the promo code that's on the dashboard, its the same as the one I get in the rider app, which one is which?


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

*How Do I Refer People to Uber/Lyft?*

UBER: To INVITE people to DRIVE for Uber: You go into the *dashboard* and click on *TELL MY FRIENDS*
To INVITE people to BECOME RIDERS for Uber: Go into the *mobile app* and click on *SHARE*

LYFT: To INVITE people to DRIVER for Lyft: Send them my link: lyft.co/drivers/*mycodehere*
To INVITE people to BECOME RIDERS with Lyft: HOW DO I DO THIS? I've gone into the mobile app and clicked on INVITE friends, but it only gives me a
subgroup of my phone's address book. *HOW DO INVITE PEOPLE TO RIDE WITH LYFT* if they are not on this limited list? Do I email them with the link
*lyft.com/invite/*mycodehere**

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!

Luxi
Providende


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> *How Do I Refer People to Uber/Lyft?*
> 
> UBER: To INVITE people to DRIVE for Uber: You go into the *dashboard* and click on *TELL MY FRIENDS*
> To INVITE people to BECOME RIDERS for Uber: Go into the *mobile app* and click on *SHARE*
> ...


You can just give them your referral code which is what is at the end of those links you posted, with instructions to enter it before the make their 1st ride request. They enter it in the payment section on the app under "Apply Lyft Credits". This is just the same procedure as if you gave them your Lyft card with your promo code on it.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> You can just give them your referral code which is what is at the end of those links you posted, with instructions to enter it before the make their 1st ride request. They enter it in the payment section on the app under "Apply Lyft Credits". This is just the same procedure as if you gave them your Lyft card with your promo code on it.


Thanks, Looky! But there must be a way to send it to friends by going through the app. I don't know why certain friends show up on "INVITE FRIENDS" and others do not. Strange.


----------

